# Aquarium Distance From Wall



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

The part I forgot was cleaning the glass in the back.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I would think you only need enough room to service any equipment that you add or remove.
For example, I have a 220G tank that uses canister filters (in the stand) and 2 Aquaclear 110's on the back which needed 4" to install/remove so the tank/stand is 4.5" away from the wall. I do have enough room on the ends of the tank to fit a 3 step ladder for access.

I have an in-tank background so don't need access to clean it but would assume most people that clean the back glass do so from in front/above the tank using long handle gadgets.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Without HOB filters, I paint the tank back black and then put it as close as possible to still run the tubing and intake/output with a bit to spare for removing them to clean them. 3-4 inches maybe?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

One foot away from the wall for me, lest condensate/humidity begins to affect drywall behind the tank's.
Also gives me room to wipe down the wall behind the tank from water spot's/splashing.
My tank's are open topped,no cover's.
Also makes it easier for me to remove /re-attach hoses from canister's when I remove them for cleaning.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I have mine with in an 3/4" from the wall.. My tank has the bottom drilled and the only thing I was worried about is to electrical cord. One thing that could be problem is to clean behind it. I like to have them as close to wall as I can. Anymore just seems like a waste of space.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have only one tank with bottom holes. 
I have had mold behind a tank, on the wall. 
So even the bottom drilled tank is 6" from the wall. 

All other tanks have plumbing or HOB behind them, so there must be room for these things to fit comfortably. Gotta be able to remove them. 
Usually I clean the Aquaclears simply by pulling out the basket, but once in a while they need more cleaning that is easier to do if they are removed from the tank. Similarly, I almost never need to remove the tubing for the canisters, but occasionally it is necessary. So there needs to be room between the stand and the wall so the fittings will fit.


----------



## BigHildy53 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions. I have some planing to do. My family room is oddly shaped and with a gas fireplace and two openings I lack wall space (just trust me I do). So the only location I have may put part of the tank in front of the window. And with a chair there it can't stick out too much or it will cut the walkway into the room way down. I want to add another tank so I'll figure it out some how...


----------



## MCSLABS (Apr 19, 2016)

I built the filter to allow only 4 inches between the tank and the wall. If need be I can drain some of the water and move whole thing.


----------

